# Jeff Long (Claude Dallas & Bill Pogue)



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

http://www.jefflongbooks.com/articles-dangerous.html

Interesting read for those too young to remember and for those who still do.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

That was a good read Drifter.Thanks for the link.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> That was a good read Drifter.Thanks for the link.


+1


----------

